# When they quit laying



## kenkirkley (Feb 27, 2013)

I understand hens quit/slow down laying after some 3 years. At that time do y'all kill and eat, keep as "pets", or ????


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Depends why someone got the chickens in the 1st place. Some "retire" them and let them be, some pass them onto someone else who wants them for pets, others cull them. Mine, are here to stay until they die of old age. Got them for pets and what great pets they are. Lot of company for me and a source for lots of laughs & smiles.


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Same here got em for pets! But if you want them to have a purpose all of there life's than eat em.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Like the others have said. It all depends on what you feel you want to do with them. I have every intention of making stew birds out of my ladies once they are not laying.


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

When mine stop laying ill leave them be and ill get some new chicks.....but I will also have to keep them away from my dad


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Apyl said:


> Like the others have said. It all depends on what you feel you want to do with them. I have every intention of making stew birds out of my ladies once they are not laying.


same here, i'm not running an old age home for retired birds


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

Mine have started to slow down their production. Since I have gotten ready for a new batch, I'm looking forward to dinner.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

AlexTS113 said:


> Mine have started to slow down their production. Since I have gotten ready for a new batch, I'm looking forward to dinner.


once mine start to slow down i'll incubate some of their eggs & hatch out the girls who will replace them.

piglett


----------



## HomeSkillet (Mar 1, 2013)

OliviaE said:


> When mine stop laying ill leave them be and ill get some new chicks.....but I will also have to keep them away from my dad


So does Daddy eat chicken kiddo?


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

HomeSkillet said:


> So does Daddy eat chicken kiddo?


Ya!!!!!!! And my aunt....


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

OliviaE said:


> Ya!!!!!!! And my aunt....


i was given 32 mostly retired haying hens
they headed off to camp


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

piglett said:


> i was given 32 mostly retired haying hens
> they headed off to camp [/QUOTE
> Dun dun duuuunnn


----------



## toybarons (Nov 14, 2012)

As others have said, all depends on what their purpose is. 

Mine are both pets and exhibition birds so they are with me for their life.
Their eggs are a bonus, a benefit.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

OliviaE said:


> piglett said:
> 
> 
> > i was given 32 mostly retired haying hens
> ...


----------



## starsevol (Jan 11, 2013)

I don't have mine yet, but they will be pets. After they quit laying they can keep my yard bug free, my garden fertilized and my face smiley. 

And I will get new chicks for eggs and hope I can intergrate them.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

starsevol said:


> I don't have mine yet, but they will be pets. After they quit laying they can keep my yard bug free, my garden fertilized and my face smiley.
> 
> And I will get new chicks for eggs and hope I can intergrate them.


 if you only have a couple it's not bad
but i had about 50 total
the feed bill was over $100 a month
the ones not pulling their weight had to go by-by


----------



## starsevol (Jan 11, 2013)

piglett said:


> if you only have a couple it's not bad
> but i had about 50 total
> the feed bill was over $100 a month
> the ones not pulling their weight had to go by-by


Oh yes, for me there will only be a couple. Silkies for pets only (only 2 or 3) and 2 or 3 egglayers as pets. It's just the two of us, we don't need a ton of eggs and the poop to go with it!


----------

